# Teichcenter in der Nähe?



## daniel_xy (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo ist hier jemand aus der Region Berlin-Brandenburg?
Ich suche ein gutes Teichcenter oder ähnliches. Ich habe es satt, mir in Baumärkten was vom Pferd erzählen zu lassen. Ich fahre gern auch ein Stückchen weiter, aber wohin?
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Erkner bei Berlin.


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

Hallo Daniel,

ja, es gibt ein sehr gutes Geschäft. Ich schick dir eine PN, weil ich nicht weiß, ob man das hier so angeben darf.


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

Moin Maja,

solange es nicht dein eigener Laden ist  und sachlich berichtet wird ist das natürlich kein Problem. Zumal dann auch andere Teichfreunde was davon haben.


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

Alles klar, nein, leider ist es nicht mein eigener Laden . Aber ich kaufe dort schon sehr lange und werde auch immer gut beraten. Also das ist der Seeburger Wassergarten, 14624 Dallgow-Döberitz, Schwarzer Weg 5. Das ist ein großes Gelände, da bekommt man wirklich alles , was des Teichlers Herz begehrt. Und außerdem ist da gleich in der Nähe ja der Havelpark mit Pflanzen-Kölle, Baumarkt u. v. mehr, hihi, da lohnt sich sogar ein Tagesausflug .


----------



## Candira (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

Och schade, das sind von mir aus 115 km


----------



## daniel_xy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

von mir sind es 99km, fahrzeit ca. 1:10h
aber ich werde es in kürze mit einem ausflug verbinden, dann passt das
danke dir maja!


----------



## Patrick K (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichcenter in der Nähe?*

Hallo Daniel
kuckst du hier  
* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------

